#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Programmer στη Θεσσαλονίκη

## HRStrategy

*Programmer* *στη Θεσσαλονίκη*
Εταιρία πληροφορικής πελάτης μας ζητεί να προσλάβει Programmer στη Θεσσαλονίκη
Οι απολύτως απαραίτητες γνώσεις του/της θα πρέπει να αφορούν κυρίως τα πιο κάτω:
*C#*
*Βάσεις Δεδομένων* 
*HTML - CSS - JavaScript*

Οι *προαιρετικές* γνώσεις του/της θα πρέπει όμως να περιλαμβάνουν τα πιο κάτω:
ASP.NET (Web Forms & MVC)
jQuery & jQuery UI 

Οι εργαζόμενοι θα απασχοληθούν πενθήμερο 09-00 17:00 και σύμβαση αορίστου χρόνου.

Βιογραφικά σημειώματα παρακαλείστε να υποβάλετε αναφέροντας τη θέση για την οποία ενδιαφέρεστε στο cv@hrstrategy.gr

*Hrstrategy Human Resources**:* εταιρία συμβούλων απασχόλησης, για τις ανάγκες των επιχειρήσεων σε επαγγελματίες και επιστήμονες όλων των ειδικοτήτων αιχμής.

----------

